
Where in the world it is easiest to get rich (Ted talk) - Temasik
https://youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=A9UmdY0E8hU
======
Shivetya
First, this is a TEDx. Second this based on defining rich as based on the
wealth report, individuals net worth more than 30m US dollars. (Ultra High Net
Worth Individual (UHNWI))

So what he did is use the "Per Capita" rate to establish that Norway was #1,
even though if you look at total the US comes at top.

So typical TEDx

~~~
tryitnow
What measure would you use instead of the per capita rate?

How else would you correct for population size?

------
Chris2048
Now can I know which country has the most net-salary millionaires who used to
be regular software developers?

------
ralfd
Summary?

~~~
rodrigosetti
In which society is it easiest to get rich? Contrary to common belief, it is
not countries like the US or the UK that create the highest number of rich
people per capita, but Nordic social democracies like Norway and Sweden.
Counter intuitive as it may sound, high taxes, generous welfare states and
strong unions makes a better environment for the people who wants to earn huge
amounts of money, than free markets, low taxes, and minimal government
intervention.

~~~
mamon
First, define "huge amount of money" because obviously Nordic countries have
some alternative definition of it :) How many self made billionaires are in
Sweden?

Second, the way of becoming rich country haven't changed for the last few
millenniums: you have to exploit cheap labor from a large number of slaves
(sorry, now we call them immigrants) Therefore becoming rich strongly depends
on being born in right race and social class.

Lastly, it's amusing how so many social issues get blamed on capitalism and
free markets when both of those things are pretty much nonexistent in most
countries - even US have some heavy regulation in place.

~~~
Alan_Dillman
I was quite surprised that the Nordic countries have more reported
billionaires per capital than Canada, despite the Nordic nations being
—theoretically— less business friendly.

Example: Canada has about 1.08 billionaires per million people, while Sweden
has 3.16. Norway, with its oil, performs more poorly, but still better than
Canada: 2.69 billionaires per million people. Denmark is only slightly worse
than Canada at 1.05.

Source of my information:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_the_numbe...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_the_number_of_billionaires)

~~~
pawadu
> less business friendly

Just hypothetically, which of these two made up countries do you consider more
business friendly:

* Country 1 with low taxes and zero labor and environmental laws

* Country 2 with a highly educated work force and low crime but high taxes

~~~
apk-d
Crime isn't really a big factor, I think (maybe excluding weird failed states
and countries that are at war) and work force is easy to train if you can
afford the initial investment.

Low taxes + low bureaucracy go a long way.

~~~
Temasik
No fun being rich in a country where public infrastructure are broken e.g
crazy congestion

